# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Aναζητηση schematic Sony VGN-NW21EF  (M851 MBX-217)

## tsakimak

Kαλημερα ψαχνω να βρω το schematic της μητρικης απο sony vaio VGN-NW21EF,η οποια δε μου δινει καθολου εικονα.
Εκανα reflow την ati onboard δοκιμαστηκα αλλα μετα παρατηρησα ενα καμμενο εξαρτημα κοντα στο chip το οποιο δε μπορω να αναγνωρισω ποιο ειναι.
Τα στοιχεια που γραφει επανω η μητρικη ειναι PCG-7182M M851 MBX-217 REV 1
Oποιος εχει κατι ας βοηθησει παρακαλω.

----------


## sdancer75

> Kαλημερα ψαχνω να βρω το schematic της μητρικης απο sony vaio VGN-NW21EF,η οποια δε μου δινει καθολου εικονα.
> Εκανα reflow την ati onboard δοκιμαστηκα αλλα μετα παρατηρησα ενα καμμενο εξαρτημα κοντα στο chip το οποιο δε μπορω να αναγνωρισω ποιο ειναι.
> Τα στοιχεια που γραφει επανω η μητρικη ειναι PCG-7182M M851 MBX-217 REV 1
> Oποιος εχει κατι ας βοηθησει παρακαλω.



Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι πια αλλά...... μιας και έχω την ίδια μητρική από αντικατάσταση στο χέρι μου, αν χρειάζεσαι ακόμη βοήθεια για την συγκεκριμένη, πες περίπου το σημείο που κάηκε το εξάρτημα για να σου στείλω φωτογραφίες.

----------

